# WinCCflexible SP3



## Matze001

Hallo Leute,

ich hab nun endlich mal WinCCflex SP3 installiert, und hab mich so gefreut das ich unter Win7 x64 nun endlich Visus pinseln kann.
Die ernüchterung kam so gleich: Ich öffnete ein Projekt, musste es natürlich konvertieren, und... siehe da... Alle Texte waren min 2pkt. größer als zuvor.
Woran liegt so ein Mist? Gibt es noch mehr solcher Überraschungen?

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## rostiger Nagel

Hallo Marcel,
der Jasper hatte da mal was http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/51081-WinCC-Flexible-plötzlich-unschön

gruß RN


----------



## Larry Laffer

@Helmut:
Das war (glaube ich) ein etwas anderes Problem ...



Matze001 schrieb:


> ... Die ernüchterung kam so gleich: Ich öffnete ein Projekt, musste es natürlich konvertieren, und... siehe da... Alle Texte waren min 2pkt. größer als zuvor.
> Woran liegt so ein Mist? Gibt es noch mehr solcher Überraschungen?


@Marcel:
Woran das liegt kann dir m.E. nur Herr Siemens sagen.
Und da die Auslieferung des SP3 ja nur sehr schleppend läuft und du anscheinend zu den ersten gehörst, die das Ding schon haben, werden wir das mit den Überraschungen hoffentlich frühzeit von dir erfahren ...  8)

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Matze001

So neuigkeiten.

Ich hab das ganze nochmal an nem anderen PC gemacht, hier passt alles wunderbar! Ich versuch es mal
nachzustellen!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Larry Laffer

es hat sich jetzt aber nicht vielleicht die Darstellungs-Auflösung deines Projektes geändert ?


----------



## Matze001

Also Konstellation:

PC1 Win7 x64 WinCCflex SP3
PC2 Win7 x64 WinCCflex SP3

Wenn ich das Projekt auf PC1 öffne, verhaut er mir die Texte beim Importieren in WinCCflex SP3.
Wenn ich selbiges bei PC2 mache, funktioniert es einwandfrei.
Wenn ich das in SP3 importiere Projekt archiviere und auf PC1 öffne, verändern sich die Texte NOCH MEHR 

Es ist ein großes Misterium.

Grüße

Marcel

Edit: Alles passt, nur die Texte ändern sind... Und da es ein MP377 12" ist, kann sich die Auflösung nicht ändern


----------



## uncle_tom

bei uns kam gestern auch das SP3 an.
Heute war ich dann mal so mutig und wollte das SP3 mal eben "flux" drüberlaufen lassen.

Als erstes kam dann dieses Fenster:




von wegen Service-Pack, das ist mal wieder ne komplett neue Version - die DVD hat 3GB :-x

Ich hab dann erst mal auf "NEIN" geklickt - vorerst bleibt dass SP2 drauf - ich lass erst mal die anderen Testkaninchen spielen.


----------



## Matze001

weichei


----------



## Matze001

So ... die Lösung ist so einfach wie traurig 

Der Kollege hat einen Riesen Monitor, und deshalb in Windows die Symbole und Texte auf 125% vergrößert. 
Da hat natürlich WinCCflex brav mitgespielt, und peng, sah es alles etwas kurios aus!

Somit klappt alles, und bisher gibt es keine Probleme mit der Software 

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Paule

Matze001 schrieb:


> Somit klappt alles, und bisher gibt es keine Probleme mit der Software


Na dann hoffe ich für dich das du kein ProTool Projekt mehr migrieren musst.


----------



## Matze001

ich sagte bisher 

Gut das wir keine Protool-Projekte haben.... ein Vorteil einer jungen Firma


----------



## Lipperlandstern

So ... ich hab jetzt auch meine DVD bekommen.... was soll ich den jetzt tun ? Installieren oder nicht ?  Wie sind den jetzt die Erfahrungen ? 

Ach ja.. Mit Protool hab ich nix zu tun......


----------



## Matze001

Was heißt Erfahrungen... ich berichte mal alles was ich weiß:

1. Es läuft bei mir ohne zu murren
2. Das migrieren von SP1 und SP2 Projekten funktioniert, ohne das es etwas verreißt
3. Die RT für den PC funktioniert ebenfalls (Habe von SP2 auf SP3 hochgerüstet)

Mehr habe ich damit bisher nicht gemacht.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Nordischerjung

Moin,

ich hab auch nichts mit Protool am Hut. Habe auf SP3 geuppt und beim migrieren usw keine Probleme bis jetzt.
RT auf den Panels auch ohne Probleme geuppt.

Also Setup.exe und los gehts


----------



## Lipperlandstern

Versuch 1 fehlgeschlagen ..... Installation konnte nicht fortgesetzt werden ....... na toll...... hab wohl vergessen den Tataturtreiber vom HP-Laptop zu entsorgen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Versuch 1 fehlgeschlagen ..... Installation konnte nicht fortgesetzt werden ....... na toll...... hab wohl vergessen den Tataturtreiber vom HP-Laptop zu entsorgen.



Axel da habe wir die Tage doch mal drüber telefoniert, kannst du so etwas nich mal drei Tage behalten


----------



## Lipperlandstern

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Axel da habe wir die Tage doch mal drüber telefoniert, kannst du so etwas nich mal drei Tage behalten




viel schlimmer ist es das es da nicht dran lag .......... mache jetzt den 2. Versuch...... hab dabei mal den Virenscanner ausgeschaltet.......


----------



## rostiger Nagel

Axel erst den Rechner einschalten, mit den Virenscannern versuche mal später


----------



## Lipperlandstern

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Axel erst den Rechner einschalten, mit den Virenscannern versuche mal später




schau es dir genau an..... LINK

:wink:


----------



## Lipperlandstern

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> schau es dir genau an..... LINK
> 
> :wink:




übrigens hat die Installation geklappt


----------



## Blacky70

Mojn an alle. Mal ne Frage an diejenigen die es schon installiert haben. Kann eine mit SP3 erzeugte Runtime auf einem PC mit Runtime SP2 laufen?? ich glaube es ja nicht, das wäre nur blöd für meine Fernwartungen, wenn ich ne Änderung an der Runtime habe.


----------



## rostiger Nagel

das sollte gehen, wann kann ab v2008 immer einen Versionstand tiefer Projektieren, unter den Reiter Projekt 
gibt es den Punkt "Speichern als Version"


----------



## JesperMP

"Speichern als Version" ist dafür gemeint um ein Projekt zu eine Vorgängerversion komplett zu konvertieren.
Nach "Speichern als Version" muss das Projekt mit den Vorgängerversion von WinCC Flexible generiert werden.

Ich habe Erfolg gehabt mit 2008 SP2 Projekt auf ein PC mit 2008 SP1 RT.
Ob dasselbe geht mit ein 2008 SP3 Projekt auf ein PC mit 2008 SP2 RT, keine Ahnung. Wollte auch gerne wissen ob es geht.


----------



## Blacky70

Ja immer dasselbe. Werde es mal auf einen Versuch ankommen lassen, ansonsten muß ich dem kunden halt SP3 verkaufen... Na egal.
Danke erst mal.


----------



## rostiger Nagel

Verkaufen musst du eigentlich nicht, außer deine Arbeitszeit, wenn du in der selben Reihe ( sprich 2008 ) bleibst,
kannst du Kostenfrei hochrüsten. Bei einen Sprung von 2007 auf 2008 kostet es etwas.


----------



## JesperMP

Das Problem ist, wenn man per email ein aktualisiertes PC RT senden will, und es ein SP update braucht.
Die SP updates sind heute so gross, dass sie nur auf ein DVD passen. Per email geht es nicht. Es wurde viel ärger sparen wenn ein SP3 Projekt mit ein SP2 RT fungieren kann.


----------



## Blacky70

Genau das ist das Problem. RT File ist über TeamViewer schnell installiert, aber der Rest... Und da meine Kunden in der ganzen Welt verteilt sind gibbet da schon mal Probleme. Aber was solls, das sind wir ja mittlerweile gewöhnt.


----------



## JesperMP

Gewöhnt bin ich nicht. Nur daran dass man auf eine "gute versions-stufe" bleibt, so lange das es geht.


----------



## JesperMP

Habe endlich den update DVD auf eine Kollegas Schreibtisch gefunden (wo er es für Wochen verstecht hat !).
Bin am installieren, aber kriege nun Angst.

Kann es sein, muss man nicht mehr beim Anfang Compact, Standard oder Advanced wählen ? 
Oder bin ich diese Punkt zu schnell vorbei gesprungen und installiere jetzt Compact !???.


----------



## Lipperlandstern

JesperMP schrieb:


> Habe endlich den update DVD auf eine Kollegas Schreibtisch gefunden (wo er es für Wochen verstecht hat !).
> Bin am installieren, aber kriege nun Angst.
> 
> Kann es sein, muss man nicht mehr beim Anfang Compact, Standard oder Advanced wählen ?
> Oder bin ich diese Punkt zu schnell vorbei gesprungen und installiere jetzt Compact !???.



Ich glaube das wird über die Lizenz erkannt......


----------



## JesperMP

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich glaube das wird über die Lizenz erkannt......


Sieht so aus. 
Habe gerade das erste Projekt geöffnet, konvertiert von Sp2 auf SP3, und es klappt. 
Und ich habe sogar ein HP laptop, und hatte kein Problem mit den Tastaturtreiber.


----------



## Lipperlandstern

Beim SP3 kommt so eine komische Meldung das meine CPUs keine Routing-Verbindung unterstützen. Und das 4x obwohl nur 2 CPUs im Projekt sind. Auch kann ich auf einmal als Verbindungspartner sämtliche Profibusteilnehmer auswählen.... komisch.... bin mal gespannt was ser Support da morgen zu sagt.


----------



## Sinix

Hey Lipperlandstern, was hat denn der Support nu gesagt, würd mich mal brennend interessieren, 
da ich auch paar hundert Teilnehmer im Variablenauswahlfenster hab


----------



## Lipperlandstern

Die Anfrage wurde an einem anderen Supportmitarbeiter weitergegeben. Der wiederrum hat es an die Entwicklung weitergegeben.  Die Antwort steht noch aus .......


----------



## Sinix

das, hatte ich zuletzt auch, irgendwann kam die Antwort, 
dass inzwischen das nächste ServicePack da sei und 
ich dieses doch installieren und dann probieren soll:sm19:


----------



## robiman

Den SP3 gibt es doch jetzt nur noch als Bestell DVD und nicht mehr als Download.
Ist das so???

Ich glaube auch mal in den FAQ einen Beitrag gesehen zu haben wo die Bestellnummer drin steht, finde den aber nicht mehr.
Kann jemand mit der dieser Bestellnummer aushelfen?


----------



## tnt369

auf den cd´s stehen folgende nummern:

entwicklungssystem: S79220-B3568-E000-01
runtime system: S79220-B3570-E000-01

lieferschein hab ich grad nicht zur hand


----------



## robiman

ich habe jetzt etwas in der Mall gefunden
.
In der FAQ findet das man natürlich nicht mehr unter Download's(logisch oder...)
der Beitrag steht unter Aktuelles

6AV6613-0AA51-3CU8 

WINCC FLEXIBLE 2008 COMFORT/STANDARD/ADVANCED UPDATE 2008, 2008 SP1/SP2 --> 2008 SP3, DATENTRAEGER OHNE LIZENZ, NUTZUNG NUR IN VERBINDUNG MIT GUELTIGER LIZENZ , FUER WINCC FLEXIBLE MICRO, ABLAUFFAEHIG UNTER XPPROF/ WINDOWS7 PROFESSIONAL/ULTIMATE/ ENTERPRISE (32 BIT, 64 BIT)


----------



## erzteufele

irgendwie bekomm ich die dvd nicht automatisch ... hab garnicht gewusst das es schon ein sp3 gibt... bin gestern aber über´s erste hotfix gestolpert 
https://support.automation.siemens....tandard&viewreg=WW&objid=16502685&treeLang=de


----------



## Lipperlandstern

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Die Anfrage wurde an einem anderen Supportmitarbeiter weitergegeben. Der wiederrum hat es an die Entwicklung weitergegeben. Die Antwort steht noch aus .......



Hat eigendlich noch jemand dieses Problem mit den Routing-Meldungen ? Ich hab das Gefühl das diese Meldung immer mehr werden wenn ich aus anderen Projekten etwas zusammenkopiere.


----------



## eYe

Hab das SP3 nun auch hier liegen und bin versucht Siemens auf Windows 7 64Bit zu installieren, aber mir wurde gesagt das WinAC nicht unter SP3 funktioniert.
Stimmt das? Quelle?


----------



## rostiger Nagel

eYe schrieb:


> Hab das SP3 nun auch hier liegen und bin versucht Siemens auf Windows 7 64Bit zu installieren, aber mir wurde gesagt das WinAC nicht unter SP3 funktioniert.
> Stimmt das? Quelle?



Der das gesagt hat war ich, es handelt sich um die Option *WinAC MP, *diese ist für den SP3 nicht freigegeben
und auch nicht für Win7.


----------



## rostiger Nagel

Gerade noch festgestellt, die IPC Bundels von Siemens werden zur Zeit mit Windows XP  Embedded  SP3 ausgeliefert.
Aber WinCCflexibel 2008 SP3 Runtime kann nur Windows XP Embedded SP2, also achtung.




So jetzt kommt es, das muß man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen, bei WinCCflexibel 2008 SP2 Runtime
ist es so das dieser nur mit Windows XP  Embedded  SP3 zusammen arbeitet. Aber die Panel PC wurden zu der Zeit ca. 1/2 Jahr
nur mit Windows XP Embedded  SP2 ausgeliefert, dazu gab es von Siemens eine Geheimwaffe die man nur auf anfrage bekommen
hat.


----------



## Matze001

Siemens macht doch einen scheiss... wieso denn sowas nun wieder?

Ich hab grad ein neues Panel von denen hier liegen, werde ich die Woche mal checken!

Danke für die Info!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## rostiger Nagel

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Gerade noch festgestellt, die IPC Bundels von Siemens werden zur Zeit mit Windows XP  Embedded  SP3 ausgeliefert.
> Aber WinCCflexibel 2008 SP3 Runtime kann nur Windows XP Embedded SP2, also achtung.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 17231
> 
> 
> So jetzt kommt es, das muß man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen, bei WinCCflexibel 2008 SP2 Runtime
> ist es so das dieser nur mit Windows XP  Embedded  SP3 zusammen arbeitet. Aber die Panel PC wurden zu der Zeit ca. 1/2 Jahr
> nur mit Windows XP Embedded  SP2 ausgeliefert, dazu gab es von Siemens eine Geheimwaffe die man nur auf anfrage bekommen
> hat.





Matze001 schrieb:


> Siemens macht doch einen scheiss... wieso denn sowas nun wieder?
> 
> Ich hab grad ein neues Panel von denen hier liegen, werde ich die Woche mal checken!
> 
> Danke für die Info!
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Marcel




heute morgen habe ich es hinbekommen, folgende Vorgehensweise war erforderlich
- Soft-SPS beenden
- Deinstallation von WinCCflexibel
- Manuelles Starten der RT-Installation aus dem RT Ordner auf der WinCCflexibel CD, es darf nicht das automatische Setup verwendet werden.


----------



## ka1978

Hallo,

von wo kann man WinCC flexible 2008 SP3 Runterladen?

Danke


----------



## SoftMachine

Nirgends, ist nur zu bestellen, siehe hier:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/llisapi.dll/57267466?func=ll&objId=57267466&objAction=csView&nodeid0=37217116&lang=de&siteid=cseus&aktprim=0&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW&load=content&csQuery0=win cc flexible 2008 sp3&subtype=130000

Aber das Update gibt es zum Download:
http://support.automation.siemens.c...standard&viewreg=WW&load=content&csQuery0=win cc flexible 2008 sp3&subtype=130000


----------



## vita-2002

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Der das gesagt hat war ich, es handelt sich um die Option *WinAC MP, *diese ist für den SP3 nicht freigegeben
> und auch nicht für Win7.



Es gibt Update 4 für WinAC MP, damit ist MP auch für Sp3 freigegeben. Aber nicht für Win7. Mit ein Trick habe ich auf Win7 32bit installiert bekommen. Bei 64bit klappt nicht. :sad:

http://support.automation.siemens.c...earch&searchinprim=0&nodeid0=16502790&x=0&y=0


----------



## eYe

vita-2002 schrieb:


> Es gibt Update 4 für WinAC MP, damit ist MP auch für Sp3 freigegeben. Aber nicht für Win7. Mit ein Trick habe ich auf Win7 32bit installiert bekommen. Bei 64bit klappt nicht. :sad:
> 
> http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/llisapi.dll?query=winac+mp&func=cslib.cssearch&content=adsearch%2Fadsearch.aspx&lang=de&siteid=cseus&objaction=cssearch&searchinprim=0&nodeid0=16502790&x=0&y=0



Ich könnt kotzen...


----------



## justbql

Hallo,
ich habe ein HMI 477 mit Windows XP embedded. SP kenne ich gerade nicht, sollte aber, da noch nicht alt, SP3 sein. WinCC Flex Runtime ist, wie von Siemens geliefert, SP2. Kann ich nach deinem (rostiger Nagel) Rezept auf WinCC Flex SP3 updaten? Ich meine, dass ich früher einmal ein Problem dabei hatte. Ich glaube, die Festplatte (nur 4GB CF) sei zu klein gewesen, zumindest war das damals die Meldung. Seitdem habe ich alle 4GB vor einem Update durch eine 8GB CF ersetzt. 
Die freie Speicher auf der 4GB ist noch über 1GB und sollte doch reichen. Ich muss leider Updaten, da mein Rechner mit WinCC Flex ES SP2 futsch ist, ich auf ES mit SP3 zurückgreifen muss, in Spanien beim Kunden sitzt und nicht noch mehr unnötigen Stress brauche. Vorher ziehe ich auf jeden Fall ein Sicherung mit Paragon. Ist doch richtig, oder?
Viele Grüße Volker

Kleiner Nachtrag: Was meinst du mit "nicht automatisches Update"? ich muss, da ich hier keine CD Laufwerk habe, die CD auf den HMI speichern.


----------



## bike

Warum musst du hochrüsten?
Wenn dein HMI das macht wozu es gekauft wurde, ist nach meinem Empfinden, Hochrüsten nicht notwendig.
Aber das ist inzwischen so in manchen Hirnen eingebrannt:
Jeden Tag ein Update, sonst ist das nichts Gutes.


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel

bike schrieb:


> Warum musst du hochrüsten?
> Wenn dein HMI das macht wozu es gekauft wurde, ist nach meinem Empfinden, Hochrüsten nicht notwendig.
> Aber das ist inzwischen so in manchen Hirnen eingebrannt:
> Jeden Tag ein Update, sonst ist das nichts Gutes.
> 
> 
> bike



Es besteht ja die Möglichkeit das der Fragesteller einen neuen Rechner mit 64Bit als ES hat.
Dann muß er den SP3 installieren und somit auch dir Runtime auf den IPC Hochrüsten.

Soll es ja geben....


----------



## bike

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Es besteht ja die Möglichkeit das der Fragesteller einen neuen Rechner mit 64Bit als ES hat.
> Dann muß er den SP3 installieren und somit auch dir Runtime auf den IPC Hochrüsten.
> 
> Soll es ja geben....



Stimmt, das gibt es.
Aber wenn er ein neues Teil hat, das funktioniert, warum dann umbauen?


bike


----------



## justbql

Hi bike,
Gibt es eine andere Mõglichkeit? Siemens liefert HMI mit Wincc Flex Runtime SP2 aus. Auf meinem Rechner läuft ES SP3. Da bleibt mir doch nix übrig, oder?
Justbql


----------



## rostiger Nagel

Jetzt mal ernsthaft, im jeden fall sollte 
hochgerüstet werden. Bei flexibel sind 
ja immer ein paar Böcke zu beseitigen,
die in der Software sind.


----------



## justbql

Also, das Update auf SP3 hat ohne Probleme funktioniert. Mein vermeintliches Problem mit einer zu kleiner CF-Festplatte trat auch nicht auf. Also XP embedded SP3 scheint sich mit WinCC Flexible Runtime SP3 zu vertragen.
Gruß justbql

Sent from my BlackBerry 9320 using Tapatalk


----------



## B3nnY

Seit ich auf SP3 hochgerüstet habe bekomme ich keine ProTool HMI im Simatic-Manager mehr angezeigt und der ALM funktioniert auch nicht mehr. Baut keine Verbindung zum Bediengerät auf.
Gibt es da ein paar Strategien was das hochrüsten betrifft? Manuell deinstallieren und Registrierungen säubern? Irgendwie war bis jetzt immer was anderes nach dem Updaten.


----------



## JesperMP

B3nnY schrieb:


> Seit ich auf SP3 hochgerüstet habe bekomme ich keine ProTool HMI im Simatic-Manager mehr angezeigt und der ALM funktioniert auch nicht mehr. Baut keine Verbindung zum Bediengerät auf.
> Gibt es da ein paar Strategien was das hochrüsten betrifft? Manuell deinstallieren und Registrierungen säubern? Irgendwie war bis jetzt immer was anderes nach dem Updaten.


Probier HIER.


----------



## B3nnY

Ging weniger um das Problem selber, das hab ich bereits behoben, sondern um die Sache wie man sowas vermeiden kann. Alles runtermachen vor dem Installieren oder eher abwarten mit hochrüsten bis das Gröbste rum ist


----------

